# Knee Pain Gone



## Gene Pun

I posted this on the forum but thought I would also post here. I started doing some running and after a few weeks started having pain in the inner aspect next to my knee. I had orthscopic surgery on this knee 10 years ago. I stopped running and my knee was stiil painful to touch and sore. One day decided this pain was enough and weny out to my hive and gave myself a sting to the spot that was the most painful. The sting area turned red and was really painful so removed the stinger after 5 minutes. My leg did swell up with pitting edema down to my ankel but the pain disappeared. My leg was swollen for 5 days. On the 7th day decided to give myself one more sting. Well there was minimal pain from the sting and just minimal sweeling at sting site and this was gone in an hour. I had no experience and did not even know about apitherapy prior to doing this but it did work for me. I plan to give myself another sting next week to the area to see if the last sting was just a fluke that I did not react. Wish me luck.


----------



## Harley Craig

welcome to the wonderful world of bee venom therapy. Lots of folks here swear by it, myself included.


----------



## Jacobethan

Thanks that's good post


----------



## Michael Bush

Take at least 1000 mg of Vitamin C while doing this. Your body needs the Vitamin C to make Cortisol in response to the venom. Don't do this while taking NSAIDs. Some of them bind to cells that interfere with your body responding to the venom and can cause problems. It seems to help my knees, but it is temporary...


----------



## GregB

Hey Michael,

What is a good general place around the knee to sting so to have a good general impact?
Is it better to go below the knee OR above the knee?

I don't have any specific painful spots - just a general soreness that prevents me from running due to the impact shocks (I can walk/bike fine).
(I think I pulled/pounded the knees to much in general, doing excessively hard training lately).


----------



## Michael Bush

In my experience, it doesn't matter where I get stung, it has the same effect. And the effect is temporary. It's good for a week or so at most.


----------



## Gino45

message deleted


----------

